# Heated Seats distribution



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello

Anyone got the heated Seat Distribution working on F30?
I activated the function in NBT, menu is here, but distribution is not working.

HVAC_SEATHEAT_DISTR_FRONT


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Terabyte,

Here's something for your consideration.

I have adjusted the temperature for the front sets, using the following from FEM_Body > HcSeatHeating 3090:
TEMP_LEHNE_STUFE_X_FRONT
TEMP_SITZ_STUFE_X_FRONT
Where: 
X is either 1, 2, or 3 for the three positions
Lehne is seat back
Sitz is seat cushion

I offer this because I suspect that there are items that require coding before you can get the HU_NBT display to function0

Hope that helps


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

Thx

I will try. Maybe there is also Firmware update for FEM required to get this work. 
Or can it be that it is Hardware? Did you adjust different values for seat back and seat cushion?


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

TeraByte,

Indeed, I have. I have primarily made the middle heating position (2) for the front seats, one that provides heat to your back as mine gets stiff on long trips and the heat helps

Here's a recent post that elaborates on what I found out:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=8633328&highlight=#post8633328

Please do let me know what you find out as the graphic may be a little easier method.

Hope that helps


----------



## MSPORT_Jon (Mar 10, 2013)

Rsnic said:


> Terabyte,
> 
> Here's something for your consideration.
> 
> ...


I know that this is old but worth looking into. When i enabled NGHBA on my car and enabled tourist mode, the option of tourist mode appeared on the iDrive but could not be manipulated. I had to go into KFAS2 and FRM to enable some more parameters within those ecus and then the option was manipulable.


----------



## TillingB (Dec 19, 2021)

Hi.

What became the solution in the end? What else had to be transcoded? Because the problem with me is that the menu was loaded in Idrive but can't be set heating position.


----------

